# epi-pens



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Two things I keep in my medicine cabinet for bee stings are Apis Mell. and an epi-pen. I get a bad reaction from stings - a LOT of local swelling. I've been working with my girls for 4 years now and wear a full suit and veil. 

The epi-pen sure came in handy yesterday. I was out pulling honey - almost got through the 2nd box and must have moved that left a gap on the veil on my back (tie down helmet/veil) I felt some bees moving on my neck and in my hair but no one was stinging so I continued brushing bees from the frame I was working on.

I must have moved wrong and crushed one of the girls in my veil because they all started stinging at once. I was able to put the frame I was working on into the box holding my pulled frames and get it covered up, then ran into the barn yard hollering for Paul while removing my veil & suit. Paul was in the barn putting bales up in the mow with the radio cranked up - he didn't hear me as I ran into the house & stuck my head under the kitchen faucet tryng to dislocate the bees trapped in my hair.

Went down to the barn to get Paul. As we walked back up to the house we were contemplating on whether I should use the epi-pen or go to the hospital. When my tongue started tingling, I got the epi-pen and stuck myself (I was surprise that it didn't hurt a bit - not even a little!). By the time we got to the ER my tongue was swollen and I had raised hives all over my body. BP was 90/40 with rapid pulse rate.

They kept me over night for observation. I'm out and itching to get back in the apiary to finish pulling my honey but doc says not until the swelling has gone down. I guess if I got another sting right now, more histamine in my body would cause a worse reaction the I already have.

On the up side - it looks to be a Wonderful year for honey. It wouldn't surprise me if I have 70# of honey in each IL super. :dance:


----------



## kaeko2003 (Jun 24, 2005)

I pray you pay attention to the Dr., DD. My heart won't take another fast trip to the hospital. LOL Praise the Lord you are OK.
MOM


----------



## sugarbush (Jul 15, 2007)

Ahhhh the epi-pen.....I have one and it is real cheap when you consider its between a visit to you pcp and 20 bucks..... or your life....
My biggest issue is I always forget it at home


----------



## beaglady (Oct 7, 2002)

How scary! I'm glad you're ok.


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Thank goodness for the epi-pen. Our kid has a peanut allergy. Can't tell you how many times during his years at school he had to use it and how many times he was hospitalized. Saved his life many, many times.

Glad you are feeling better.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Ours stay in the kit we carry in the truck so is close at home or in an out yard.
I just bought 2 colonies from a hobby bee keeper who has be came alergic. He now carries 2 epi pens with him every where. He had been keeping bees for 40 years.

 Al


----------



## turtlehead (Jul 22, 2005)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> I'm out and *itching *to get back in the apiary


Pun intended?

I'm glad you had that epi pen handy. That was a close call. Thanks for posting about it, too. We only have benadryl around here. I'm not allergic, but I definitely notice a sting - significant swelling and lots of itching. I've never been stung multiple times, so not sure what kind of reaction that might cause.

Congrats on the honey haul! :dance:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Leslie,
If you have significant swelling at the sting site, you'd be better prepared if you get an epi-pen. If you get multiple stings, you may have an anaphalatic (sp?) reaction as I did. It's prescription only. Your family doc may just call a script in for you. 

I have to get back out in the apiary tonight, Paul left some of my boxes out there with frames in them. I won't get into the hives to pull the rest of the honey until this weekend.


----------



## dcross (Aug 12, 2005)

Get a better veil!


----------



## Hovey Hollow (Apr 25, 2005)

I have been thinking about this too Cyndi, I have also had some significant reactions to bee stings but it really varies which is weird. I don't know if it's the first sting of the season that reacts more, or if I'm developing a stronger reaction. I only got stung three times last year. The first one reacted pretty badly, the other two not so much. Then I just got stung again for the first time this year a couple of weeks ago. It swelled up and itched like crazy for about a week. So, it remains to be seen if it is going to get better or not. I'm thinking I better make an appointment with my doc and get a script for an epi-pen.


----------

